# Dealers in Cheshire - help!!!



## Mrs.E (9 February 2015)

Hi Everyone,
If anyone knows of any reputable dealers in Cheshire/ Lancashire area would they PM me. 
I know that you are not able to say but any messages would be very welcome, as really struggling on finding one. Just looking for allrounder established and over the age of 5 !!!
Also on average how long did it to find your horse ? I'm just so tired of trolling for all the ads and trying to read what said in between the lines or what's not said!!! thank you xx


----------



## RWG (9 February 2015)

Hi there,

I recently bought a lovely horse from a Cheshire dealer after a few months of trawling through various private ads and dealer sites. I'd be happy to share my experiences with you, but being a total forum newbie I cant work out how to PM you!! If you can message me, im sure i'd be able to work out how to reply ;-)


----------



## Mrs.E (9 February 2015)

Hi,

I have tried to PM you but I don't think you have that privilege yet- I had the same issue you have to post a few threads then you gain access to private message bit- nightmare )


----------



## TulipBlaze (9 February 2015)

Shropshire more than Cheshire but Pip Lyons sourced 2 for us and they are both lovely. His details are below, be warned he is at the higher end of the price spectrum.

https://www.facebook.com/Michaellyonshorses/info?tab=overview


----------



## RWG (9 February 2015)

Ah, thanks for enlightening me - thought I was just being blind and missing the 'PM' tab! Here's a link to my FB page if you're able to contact me that way https://www.facebook.com/#!/ria.westongoldie


----------



## sal960x (11 February 2015)

Hi I would recommend Dee and Hayden Hankey in Crowton, Northwich.  They have a really good reputation for supplying genuine horses - https://www.facebook.com/dee.hankey?fref=ts


----------



## Elsiecat (11 February 2015)

I've heard lots of good things about CodsNPlods and also Right Ride Horses.


----------

